# black + kite?? or what??



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

recessive red split ?? or recessive opal split?

both parents don't show marks of black spread.. maybe recessive opal or +//e 

pair





babies??


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Very nice looking birds.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Nancybird - Thanks for the compliments, Whats your opinion on the genetics of these birds?

It looks to me like Toy stencil genes are involved along with spread and recessive red.


----------

